# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Thùng đựng đá coleman

## utrip.vn

Coleman là một thương hiệu hàng đầu thế giới về các sản phẩm dành cho, dã ngoại…Do vậy, bạn hãy hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng, tính năng cũng như mẫu mã của sản phẩm.
Thùng đá Coleman làm bằng vật liệu cách nhiệt cao cấp, chống rò rỉ, thân thiện với môi trường.
Thùng được sử dụng để giữ nhiệt, bảo quản đồ uống và thực phẩm, có thể được sử dụng cho các chuyến đi dã ngoại, tại gia đình hoặc các cơ sở kinh doanh.
Thùng có quai xách chắc chắn, nắp thùng có bản lề giúp bạn thuận tiện hơn trong quá trình sử dụng. 

Thùng đá Coleman 5272B718G - 7.5L - B

700.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5295A780G - 51.1L

2 550.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5542B718G - 1.2L - B

170.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5542B763G - 1.2L - R

170.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5592C703G - 7.5L - R

850.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5592C718G - 7.5L - B

850.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5693A703G - 1.8L - R

230.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5693A718G - 1.8L - B

230.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 5696A703G - 3.7L - R

430.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 6240A718G - 37.8L

1 625.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 6273A721 - 55L

2 150.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 6278703G - 26.4L - R

935.000 VND 

Thùng đá Coleman 6278718G - 26.4L - B

935.000 VND 

Thùng Đá Coleman Combo 5295A784G 51.1L

2 850.000 VND 

Địa Chỉ : 14 ngõ 99 đường Nguyễn Khang-Yên Hòa-Cầu Giấy-Hà Nội-VietNam
Email: sales@utrip.vn
Điện thoại: 0982121210
Website : Thế giới đồ Du lịch v

----------

